# mice, rat, hamsters, rabbits?



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

i'm not sure how to make this a voting pole.
but i wondered which you prefered over all? 


i'll start for me it has to be mice. 


reason they are so intelegent and able to learn and play.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I love my mice rats and hamsters but if I had to choose it would probably be the rats as they are imo the most people orientated, although Bob mouse is pretty human too.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Rabbits, I just love them, they have such personality and can give you cuddles and kisses.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Rats! Playful, human orientated, affectionate, intelligent. It's just a shame how pathetic their lifespan is.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

rats, by a long shot, although I like guinea pigs, chinchillas & rabbits too


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I just cant decide between my rabbits and guinea pigs I love them for diff reasons. I love the piggies noises and I love bun cuddles and I love watching them washing thier lil faces and I love the sound they both make when they are eating! I,ll shut up now!:lol:


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Mice!

Ours are so effing cute! 

i watched one get stuck the other day, and the others kinda sat on her while she tried to pull herself out. it was funny, until she got out and kind of sulked! It was cute aha!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Has to be rats...they're the next best thing to little doggies  Such awesome little guys. I've had a rabbit, guinea pigs, hamster and gerbils in the past and none can compare to the relationship I have with my rattie bunch xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Out of those I'd say Rats - I've always wanted one! ^^

Though my favourite rodent is a Gerbil.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Rabbits the best


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

I love all my fluffs but if I had to choose I would say my rabbits


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

I've never actually had mice but I think they are my favourite out of them. I love my rats but I reaaally want some mice since I started my uni course, they have lovely black/tan ones and they are super cute!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I love them all.. But to be honest the Rats are the most loving and interactive.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i love all my fluffs, if i HAD to choose though, i would say rabbits, for one very simple reason, they live the longest


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

I have 2 rats and a gerbil. Rats get my vote. They are inteligent clean friendly. My 2 even respond to thier name.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

If I HAD to choose I think I'd pick rabbits because mine are are sooooo friendly and follow me around the house like little dogs 
Plus they snuggle up with me in bed and I just love to sit and watch them.

I love all my other animals too, they are all awesome!! x


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

rats and hamsters for me


----------



## Jfishxxx (Mar 7, 2011)

I cant believe no one has said russian hamsters!
I just lost my beautiful boy Tiny, he was 2 years old last week and he was gorgeous, he even tap danced like the penguin out of happy feet! 
They are affectionate and cute beyond all imagination.

Jacquiexxx


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

good question i can't decide. 

I have had rabbits gerbils hamsters dogs and cats. Have thought long and hard about rats... think they sound like they might be the one but only got around to holding one two weeks ago by accident. I've always been turned off by their tails but it didn't bother me.

I guess i'll have to give it a go!  :yesnod: :scared: :lol:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

have never kept mice or rats (but am looking out for ratties to adopt!). hamsters are v sweet but not a v long life span sadly. would love to have my rabbit Dodi back. died a few years ago. he was so affectionate. would lick your hand and follow you about or just curl up in a comfy spot in the house. was so good with the other pets we had too. would mother the guinea pigs and adored the cat, although strangely enough the cat was scared of him!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i have all of the above! and i love all the same! inc my gerbils


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Rats defo but I do love buns too!


----------

